# Back blade for an ATV?



## Makndust

I have a friend that is taking over a bunch of ATV accounts in town. He was wondering about a Back Blade for his ATV. Anyone have one or seen one?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

I am going to fab up a 3 point hitch for my quad for something like that. I will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Reb

I know Cycle Country and Kolpin have 3 point systems for ATV's but I'm not sure if there are others. A few years ago I was looking at the different ones for doing some yard work but couldn't find what I needed so I built one.








As part of the rake shown is a fold down blade. I also have several other implements that will fit this system.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

I am going to make one for a york rake and a back blade. But I am thinking something like winch on the back rack and making brackets off the rear hitch for holders for the stubs.


----------



## Makndust

I'm suprised that some manufacturer hasn't mass produced these things. I could see a big market for them


----------



## Louiso

yeah i coulld too...i would buy one!!!


----------



## hansons glc

What is the point? I'm not trying to be a ass. I just dont see a point. Do you guys do a lot of pulling snow away from garage doors or something?


----------



## born2farm

I really wish someone would mass produce one. Quad blades are not heavy enough to backdrag. I am not sure if you can get a back blade that will scrape good with out down pressure though. Down pressure is one of the bigges reasons why I am thinking about switching to a large 4x4 mower/small tractor. Doing a lot of work in small housing developments and commercial sidewalks, a back blade would be the cats a$$ for backing up to garage doors etc,


----------



## Louiso

yeah you can some are like 200lbs.i dont really know why quad plows cant back drag. i mean when going forward it kicks ass but bacwards doesnt do anything. 

plus if you put an lift on the back it would have down force!!

i want one!


----------



## sublime68charge

born2farm;998184 said:


> I really wish someone would mass produce one. Quad blades are not heavy enough to backdrag. I am not sure if you can get a back blade that will scrape good with out down pressure though. Down pressure is one of the bigges reasons why I am thinking about switching to a large 4x4 mower/small tractor. Doing a lot of work in small housing developments and commercial sidewalks, a back blade would be the cats a$$ for backing up to garage doors etc,


have you thought about the Mibar system?
http://www.mibarproducts.com/
I have run one now for 3 years. Back Drag's ok, Most often I have to backdrag a area 2 times but its still way better than shoveling out by hand.

just my thoughts.

sublime out


----------



## noooooo

What about fabricating up a back drag blade on the back of your front mount blade. You would still probably need downforce though.


----------



## DJC

I have seen them before and it may have been in Northern tool ?? I will have to try and remember for you guys !!


----------



## ALC-GregH

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=89318

there's pics in here.


----------



## born2farm

I have looked into a system like the Mibar but my biggest complaint is that I dont like electric all that well. Plus if I am going to be sitting on this thing all day I would like to have a cab as well as power angle. I run a quad now and dont get me wrong it is awsome for the work I do and gets around a lot better then a truck...however I am thinking that I will be able to open up more opertunity with a small tractor.

http://www.fastline.com/v100/details.aspx?g=d5da6311-041f-4c36-8fd3-3668436440bb

With a tractor like the one posted above, I would have the loader when snow relocation was needed, a blade on the front for everyday plowing, a rear blade for everyday plowing, a snow blower attachment if the work was there and could add more attatchemts like a broom etc. I would still have to buy a cab and would probably have close to 15,000 in a rig like this, but I am thinking it would outpreform a quad in most cercumstances. The only thing a quad would have over this rig would be transport speed and 99% of the time I am either plowing in a tight neighborhood, or the machine would need to be trailer anyways....sorry to hijack this thread, I am dont now


----------



## Reb

This is how I built mine. I can swap out implements with this setup. So far I have a back blade, rake, box scraper and S tines.


----------



## skywagon

born2farm;998626 said:


> I have looked into a system like the Mibar but my biggest complaint is that I dont like electric all that well. Plus if I am going to be sitting on this thing all day I would like to have a cab as well as power angle. I run a quad now and dont get me wrong it is awsome for the work I do and gets around a lot better then a truck...however I am thinking that I will be able to open up more opertunity with a small tractor.
> 
> http://www.fastline.com/v100/details.aspx?g=d5da6311-041f-4c36-8fd3-3668436440bb
> 
> With a tractor like the one posted above, I would have the loader when snow relocation was needed, a blade on the front for everyday plowing, a rear blade for everyday plowing, a snow blower attachment if the work was there and could add more attatchemts like a broom etc. I would still have to buy a cab and would probably have close to 15,000 in a rig like this, but I am thinking it would outpreform a quad in most cercumstances. The only thing a quad would have over this rig would be transport speed and 99% of the time I am either plowing in a tight neighborhood, or the machine would need to be trailer anyways....sorry to hijack this thread, I am dont now


 http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii60/skywagon12/100_0006-3.jpg http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii60/skywagon12/IMG_0687.jpg

Cannot beat the tractor for large snows and the comfort of the heated cab, for smaller snows the Rhino and Rancher are great!


----------



## JMS

I had my welder fabricate one for my moose plow, I just had him make one identical to the one on the truck, it works perfectly, only problem is it adds more weight. Only cost me $200.


----------



## noooooo

fd8215 can you post some pics?


----------



## JMS

will do

John


----------



## sublime68charge

I would also like the pics of how you did this for the moose blade.

its on my project list along with many other things. LOL

thanks 
sublime out.


----------



## JMS

Sorry for the delay, here ya go.


----------



## JMS

2 more pics


----------



## sublime68charge

looks good thanks for posting the Pics.

does that lock into a vertical position under the angle support bracket. to the Moose blade when your back draging the snow?

thanks again.

sublime out.


----------



## JMS

sublime68charge;1038426 said:


> looks good thanks for posting the Pics.
> 
> does that lock into a vertical position under the angle support bracket. to the Moose blade when your back draging the snow?
> 
> thanks again.
> 
> sublime out.


Yes it does, we got it to work just like a full size blade, only problem is the cable lift actuator from moose is a piece of crap and won't lift it high enough anymore, so I am looking at putting an electric piston lift on instead, I also want to add a power pivot of some sort because I use it commercily and want the opperator to not have to waist time getting off. That is this summers project LOL.


----------



## sublime68charge

for Power up/down

http://www.mibarproducts.com/

I run this for the last 3 years and no problems yet.

for Power angle Moose has hydraulic angle system now that's pricey but its out there,

I run this 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270557328244

actual I run a double set up 1 on each side I had only 1 then smoked a curb and blew out cylinder, sent in in for repair and they company patched it up somewhat I holds OK but don't retract so I bought a 2nd unit and then did a double set up on my blade.

thanks again for the Pics now I have a template for the next project on my blade.

there's Pics of my set up im my sig winter plowing link

sublime out.


----------



## tazzman15

Sublime,
What mods did you have to do so that the mounts adapt to the moose plow push tubes?


----------



## JMS

you just have to watch how close you put the top of the back blade to the bottom of the plow, so it doesn't fold forward when back draging, I believe if you put it flush with the bottom of the plow ( and when I say bottom of the plow,I mean the flat agle part you are welding to not the cutting edge) it has enough to stop it going forward without having to add anything else. 
Just watch your lift set up, this adds alot of weight, and that is why the moose lift is junk, it can't lift the weight and I don't want to go through winch cables either using the winch.

Good luck on yours, if you need more close up pics let me know, the pics I took where done on a crappy day so not the most clear.

john


----------



## JMS

sublime68charge;1038624 said:


> for Power up/down
> 
> http://www.mibarproducts.com/
> 
> I run this for the last 3 years and no problems yet.
> 
> for Power angle Moose has hydraulic angle system now that's pricey but its out there,
> 
> I run this
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270557328244
> 
> actual I run a double set up 1 on each side I had only 1 then smoked a curb and blew out cylinder, sent in in for repair and they company patched it up somewhat I holds OK but don't retract so I bought a 2nd unit and then did a double set up on my blade.
> 
> thanks again for the Pics now I have a template for the next project on my blade.
> 
> there's Pics of my set up im my sig winter plowing link
> 
> sublime out.


yah I say those lifts before, They don't look like they float at all, what happens when you go up something or hit something. I was going to get the same angle actuators before, so you are running two, one on each side? I guess you just have to reverse the electricle connections to do that right. And thats almost $600 bucks for 2, you almost might as well spend the extra 150 and get the hydrolic one from moose, and I must say It looks realy slick, too bad it costs so much. Although I am running the atv commercialy and having it work properly might be worth the extra cost, I'm sure in the long run it will pay off.


----------



## sublime68charge

tazzman15;1038654 said:


> Sublime,
> What mods did you have to do so that the mounts adapt to the moose plow push tubes?


for the power angle set up was had to drill a hole through the push tube to bolt up the bracket for the rear of the actuator. and then a hole in the front turn "angle iron" table to bolt in the end of the acutator piston. Nothing 2 bad to due.

the Mibiar up/down install just bolted on in place around the bracket that holds the Pin for the blade angle.


----------



## sublime68charge

fd8215;1038664 said:


> yah I say those lifts before, They don't look like they float at all, what happens when you go up something or hit something. I was going to get the same angle actuators before, so you are running two, one on each side? I guess you just have to reverse the electricle connections to do that right. And thats almost $600 bucks for 2, you almost might as well spend the extra 150 and get the hydrolic one from moose, and I must say It looks realy slick, too bad it costs so much. Although I am running the atv commercialy and having it work properly might be worth the extra cost, I'm sure in the long run it will pay off.


the Power up/down has a 3" spring travel for blade floating but that's not much at all.
It does fine a flat areas as you put the blade down and go but if your areas has drop's and upslopes you have to feather the updown somewhat if or your blade gets pulled up off the ground or will dig into the ground. Also with the power up/down I can't push up snow into a big pile as nice as before. But I backdrag way way better and also can due a better job scraping up hard packed snow.

The Power angle set up was only suppose to be 1 actuator but I smoked a curb with the blade down and blew out the 1st actuator. I then got the 2nd one and ran with that while the first was in for repairs. Got the first unit back and was told it don'st have any retarct pressure motion due to internal damage but has holding and extend fine. So that's why I did the double setup.

I would have got the moose system if I knew it was gonna be an option. I first started with my power angle 2 years ago and at that time the Moose system was not avaible.

I got my actuators for $250 I think so I'm only at $500 for my set up.

yea I did spliced my 2nd actuator into 1st line and just reverse wired it and I was good to go.

sublime out.


----------



## JMS

I haven't figured out exactly what I'm going to do yet, the only problem with the moose system is the hydrolic unit takes up alot of space on the plow and they say you can't add a lift, I believe you could rig up an electric lift actuator attached to the atv with a strap, like the newer lift system from warn or moose, princess auto has a few I could probably rig up as well, oh well I have all summer to do it and pay for it over the summer bit by bit.


----------



## sublime68charge

yea summer is a great time to tinker with your plowing set up's and such cause you have time to take apart and leave apart things with out worry about a big storm coming down on you the next day LOL

good luck with which every direction you go in.


----------



## noooooo

"the only problem with the moose system is the hydrolic unit takes up alot of space on the plow and they say you can't add a lift,".
Not true. I have the Mibar system and the moose hydro power angle. It is an awesome system. The main problem is weight. Need to find a way to lockout the front suspension. That will be a fall project. Don't listen to the nay sayers.


----------



## JMS

sublime68charge;1038624 said:


> for Power up/down
> 
> http://www.mibarproducts.com/
> 
> I run this for the last 3 years and no problems yet.
> 
> for Power angle Moose has hydraulic angle system now that's pricey but its out there,
> 
> I run this
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270557328244
> 
> actual I run a double set up 1 on each side I had only 1 then smoked a curb and blew out cylinder, sent in in for repair and they company patched it up somewhat I holds OK but don't retract so I bought a 2nd unit and then did a double set up on my blade.
> 
> thanks again for the Pics now I have a template for the next project on my blade.
> 
> there's Pics of my set up im my sig winter plowing link
> 
> sublime out.


hey sublime

Could you send me a buch of pics of the double actuator set up you have on your blade . [email protected]

thanks

John


----------



## JMS

noooooo;1039765 said:


> "the only problem with the moose system is the hydrolic unit takes up alot of space on the plow and they say you can't add a lift,".
> Not true. I have the Mibar system and the moose hydro power angle. It is an awesome system. The main problem is weight. Need to find a way to lockout the front suspension. That will be a fall project. Don't listen to the nay sayers.


do not try those little rubber spring limiters for the shocks , they are crap, I couldn't even get them on my can-am, what a waste of 20 bucks. From what I have heard the only way to fix the problem is to put a realy heavy duty set of front shocks on.

Would you be able to send me some pics of your blade set up, I am still triing to figure out the best way to set mine up, I would like to go with the moose hydro unit, but the price may be too much to swallow.

Thanks

John


----------



## JMS

fd8215;1044521 said:


> hey sublime
> 
> Could you send me a buch of pics of the double actuator set up you have on your blade . [email protected]
> 
> thanks
> 
> John


dis-regard sending the pics sublime, I found the pics you have posted on the link at the bottom of your post. Thanks

JM


----------



## sublime68charge

ok glad you found the pics you wanted off the cardomain link

sublime out.


----------

